
Introduction to Spatial Modelling: Honeycomb or Fishnets? - anubp
https://blog.locale.ai/spatial-modelling-tidbits-honeycomb-or-fishnets/
======
anubp
A deep dive into how to choose the right polygon for spatial indexing and why
hexabins might be a better choice than Geohashes in some cases.

